# Problem Using Micro Gloss as final polish on CA



## DonWood (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone - I have a question concerning the final step when using a CA finish.

Normally after I put my final coat of CA on I then micromesh it from 4k to 12k.  

However, then if I try to use the Micro Gloss, which is the same product I get great results with on the acrylics, most of the time it dulls the CA down instead of giving it a high gloss, and I have to redo the CA finish, micromesh, then just to go the buffer using White Diamond skipping the Micro Gloss.

I would like to use the Micro Gloss since it should give me a much superior gloss, but I am having this problem.

Anyone have any ideas?  Am I not waiting long enough for the CA to harden before doing the Micro Gloss?  I normally try to use the Micro Gloss right after I finish with the Micromesh.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Maybe I should start using Brasso or something like that instead of the Micro Gloss?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't use Micro Gloss but I do wait 24 hrs. before buffing. Try waiting, it certainly couldn't hurt!


----------



## DonWood (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Rick, I will give that a try this time.  I have a couple now that I just finished so I will wait till tomorrow before micromeshing or using the Micro Gloss


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don, Rick gave some good advice.  CA does need more time to cure that it is usually given.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 7, 2008)

Does Micro Gloss contain acetone or MEK?

May be breaking down the CA.???


----------



## Ligget (Jan 7, 2008)

Don how many coats of CA and what thickness of CA are you using?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ed, here is more than you want to know about Micro Gloss:

Micro-Gloss
Micro-Gloss a general all purpose water-based liquid abrasive which uses a one micron aluminum oxide abrasive crystal to achieve a fine finish on acrylics, plastics, polycarbonate, fiberglass, wood, silver, gold, copper, brass, paint urethanes, lacquers, and polyesters to name a few. This unique liquid removed hairline scratches, haziness, and halos untouched by other products. Contains no filler or wax that could cause yellowing. Remove scratches and imperfections with Micro-Gloss and buff back to optical clarity. Micro-Gloss will remove a 4000 Micro-Mesh or 1500 CAMI scratch pattern. Approved as safe for use on inside and outside surfaces of F-16 aircraft. Approved for use by Boeing, Spec D6-52021. Use by hand or machine with a TufBuf lambs wool polishing pad or foam sponge pad. Available in 2 oz., 4 oz., 8 oz., and gallon containers.


----------



## DonWood (Jan 7, 2008)

In response to Mark - I normally put on 3-4 coats of thin CA and then 3-4 coats of medium CA.

And Ed, thanks for the info on Micro-Gloss, but have you tried on CA?  It works wonderful on the Acrylic.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DonWood (Jan 7, 2008)

In response to Ed Brown - the container does not say what it contains -  However from another post to this topic - it does not look like it contains Acetone or MEK.

Thanks again.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DonWood_
> 
> In response to Ed Brown - the container does not say what it contains -  However from another post to this topic - it does not look like it contains Acetone or MEK.
> 
> Thanks again.



If you are referring to the advertising material provided by Cav, this is the same guy that goes digging in your mouth with a pickax and saying, "This won't hurt much!!!"  So, we know he is NOT a very trusted source.

HOWEVER, his information does reference using the product after 4000 MM.  YOU, I believe, are using it after 12000 MM - aren't you going backwards???  

COULD this be the problem?  NO, I have NOT used the product.  YES, I AM flying by the seat of my pants and have NO idea what each will do.

Yes, If I were you, I WOULD pay MORE attention to those who have experience with the product.

But, I have to keep my post count higher than Cav, so when he posts, I HAVE to, also!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Hindenburg, that is SOME flying!!!!!!!!!!!!! [}][}]

Watch out Ed, I may do the NPGJ routine to leave you in the dust!!


----------



## DonWood (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks again everyone - I will try not going so high on the micro mesh and see if that makes a difference.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 8, 2008)

I have never used that particular product but instead use the Novus (Mike & Linda sell it) If it is good enough for my airplane windscreen its good enough for a pen. The standard practice for repairing aircraft windsceens is to use micro mesh though the grits then the Novus system. Makes them like brand new, for pens with ca all I use is the #2


----------



## DonWood (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Nolan, I will have to give the Novus a try.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 13, 2008)

I really like the Hut Ultragloss.

I was told (by the company) that the Novus #2 was about a 1200 grit.
Hut wouldn't reply to the same question.


----------

